# When do you think of ideas for threads?



## Cyndaquil (Sep 6, 2008)

I just have all of these ideas that I get for a good thread(But of course none of them have been very good), especially when I wake up in the morning and when I wonder what other people think but of course everybody says the exact same thing and makes them horrible. I'm just looking to see if anybody actually thinks outside of the box not in the convining box that everybody else is stuck in. I think that hardly anyone will read this but of course some person will want to prove me wrong. It seems mostly with the things I wonder there is nothing that is truely original mostly only stuff copied off of other people. So if you can actually get people to think outside of the convining box good for you. Think about this:Say I say to not post in this forum there is going to be someone posting because I said not to. I'm not asking for say people to come up with a new color you wouldn't be able to imagine it all I'm asking for is not the same stuff. I more want people who veer from the average opinion to post in this thread. Sorry Had to rant.


----------



## Music Dragon (Sep 6, 2008)

Well, most people here have pretty unconventional opinions except in cases where it's either not really possible or kind of stupid to be unconventional.


----------



## Vyraura (Sep 6, 2008)

How does the thread title relate to thinking unlike the masses? Which I do. And I tend to think of thread ideas when I'm not near a computer.


----------



## opaltiger (Sep 6, 2008)

Addressing one aspect of your mess of a post, there will _always_ be someone who insists a = b just because you say it doesn't.


----------



## Old Catch (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm sorry: I really don't understand your post. Are you upset that your threads get bad receptions?


----------



## surskitty (Sep 9, 2008)

Cyndaquil said:


> I just have all of these ideas that I get for a good thread(But of course none of them have been very good),


then how is it a good idea 





> especially when I wake up in the morning and when I wonder what other people think but of course everybody says the exact same thing and makes them horrible.


 agreement = bad now?  what? 





> I'm just looking to see if anybody actually thinks outside of the box not in the convining box that everybody else is stuck in.


other than that I have no idea what you mean by 'convining'

thinking outside of the box is good except when being unconventional is stupid.  thinking outside of the box also means that one should realize when they are being stupid. 





> I think that hardly anyone will read this but of course some person will want to prove me wrong.


Is that supposed to be a challenge?  





> It seems mostly with the things I wonder there is nothing that is truely original mostly only stuff copied off of other people.


 originality is taking old ideas in a different way 





> So if you can actually get people to think outside of the convining box good for you.


would help if I knew what you were trying to say :( 





> Think about this:Say I say to not post in this forum there is going to be someone posting because I said not to.


 people are contrary.  why are you surprised? 





> I more want people who veer from the average opinion to post in this thread.


 ... o... kay?


----------



## Zeph (Sep 9, 2008)

@skoots - I think 'convining' is a mispelling/typo of 'confining'.


----------

